# What!!!



## lily (May 16, 2011)

We took betsy out yesterday to a car boot sale,my husband was approached by a local gypsy,he said he had just got a chi pup and that we could breed betsy with him next year!,as betsy is very small we would get teacup chi's and make a fortune!!when my husband told me I was furious ,he also said that he had bought 3 chi's for breeding !,these poor dogs ,some people should be ashamed of themselves,karen


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

That's so frustrating. People can be so ignorant. We've had several idiots like this suggest breeding our Danes to dogs/ bitches that I'd never even DREAM of... Like a stud that has thrown pups with deformed feet, to poodles, to mastiffs for some BS designer mutt. It's sad how little thought people give the consequences of their actions.... Poor dogs. 
And chihuahuas of ALL breeds! Every shelter I've ever been in is so FULL of them. (and pits.. And labs)


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dane poodles.....now thats different.


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> dane poodles.....now thats different.


doodles??.....


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

"Great Doodles" actually...people are ridiculous 

if people want a giant hairy dog why not just get a wolfhound?


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I came up with Danepoo. And if you want some Danepoo, just go in the back yard of a dane owner  lol 

People are ignorant!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Pikeys! (damn it won't let me post just one word)


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

sozzle said:


> Pikeys! (damn it won't let me post just one word)


Lol not heard that word in a while,karen


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I know your frustration! I went to a friend's wedding at his parents house in rural Nevada and they had a whole litter of three month old kittens running around as well as a kennel full of breeding pomeranians and a litter of about 3 month old puppies. I was so frustrated, it's like no matter how much we work to help rescues and encourage responsible pet ownership, there are still way too many morons in the world letting their pets breed like crazy because they're too lazy/irresponsible/ignorant to stop it. Grrrrr! I hope your husband gave that woman a piece of his mind. He should steal her chihuahuas, get them all speutered, and then give them back!


----------



## lily (May 16, 2011)

rannmiller said:


> I know your frustration! I went to a friend's wedding at his parents house in rural Nevada and they had a whole litter of three month old kittens running around as well as a kennel full of breeding pomeranians and a litter of about 3 month old puppies. I was so frustrated, it's like no matter how much we work to help rescues and encourage responsible pet ownership, there are still way too many morons in the world letting their pets breed like crazy because they're too lazy/irresponsible/ignorant to stop it. Grrrrr! I hope your husband gave that woman a piece of his mind. He should steal her chihuahuas, get them all speutered, and then give them back!


I think my husband was speechless ,it was a man in a van very shifty!,though I would like betsy to have a litter ,if she doesnt meet all health checks then no way am I breeding her,karen


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

danecolor said:


> "Great Doodles" actually...people are ridiculous
> 
> *if people want a giant hairy dog why not just get a wolfhound?*


Because wolfhound doesn't have the same ring as Great doodle. :biggrin:

But seriously.. people are dumb. A poodle x dane would be one weird looking dog.


----------

